# Is this a Tarpon ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

OK It is not in great shape and the phpto is awfull but ... is it a tarpon and if so what was it's estimated weight ...

(this fish was killed by "Global Cooling" ! )


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like a jewfish to me, but ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The rare and elusive putrified burrowing sand grouper.
Usually only found after hurricanes and red tides.

And now, Florida freezes.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

def a goliath... darm shame so many of them died... pretty cool looking shot though


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been reading a bit of Florida history..And freezes happen here. The results devastating because they are so few and far between. But I have to say, that is a really really cool pic.


----------



## natez (Dec 26, 2009)

Is that stuck in sand or ice?Holy crap .I dont know that i have ever seen the bays, canals or anything iced over like that here in texas.Pretty weird, same climate almost.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Goliath for sure. We had one wash up here in Bradenton that was over 50".....finding link to Sam's article

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/20...-banks-of-the-manatee-river-after-the-freeze/


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks just like my nieghbors freezer. I helped him clean it out after hurricane Jean in 2004. It thawed and refroze. We then unthawed and cleaned. It was never the same afterward and now it resides in my friends barn full of bait.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Could be a fossil of a prehistoric grouper, did you have your carbon dating kit with you?

Could be a taxidermy mounting of a small Goliath that someone threw away?

Could be photoshopped. Can you get a picture of yourself holding up 2 fingers next to it?

In all seriousness, it's very well preserved and very well buried to have died a week or two ago. How is that? :-?


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I found a small Bream floting in cold water I tought was a small stuffed animal it was covered with algae and not rotting wierd!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

QUICK! Hide that picture before Al Gore finds it!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I think they call it climate change now, colder winter, hotter summer, melting ice caps=evaporation=more snow/rain= your science lesson for today ;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

** rant on **

Actually, I think now it's called climate fraud, the jig is up on that scam. So-called scientists molding the data to fit their goals, political leaders embracing false reports to gain more power and money, scams all around.

For several years, the "green movement" has simply been a redirection of what many years ago was the communist movement. Indoctrination, settled science, no need for any debate. Damn shame so many folks fall in line with such false religions.

25 years ago, I was told in school that we should fear global cooling, that the next ice age was coming. Anyone remember that? Scared the hell out of us kids. Now the next generation is being scared of warming. I suspect they'll try the cooling thing again on my daughter in a few years.

** rant off **


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

>>Damn shame so many folks fall in line with such false religions.

ain't that the truth


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

but is our FL weather really the same it was in 2000? 1990? 1980? hmmmmm...gotta be something going on


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes it is.

Spend soem time in your local library, reading through almanacs, and you'll see certain cycles that repeat over and over again. Extra cold winters, extra dry seasons, years with lots of hurricanes, years with none. 

History cannot be studied by looking at what has happened in your recent memory, you must look at thousands of years to get an accurate picture of where you are today. Same with so-called climate change. 

Where do ice ages and their followed meltings play into climate change? Don't ignore details to make history fit your ideals. That's false religion.


----------

